# Solved: Windows Problem... missing MSVCR71.DLL



## GeorgeRouse

Hey, 

Whenever I start Windows 98, it loads up ok but always has the error message : Can not locate MSVCR71.DLL..
How do I resolve this?? I am trying to sell the computer and get it running as new. Can anyone suggest what I should do? I have gone to add/remove programs and gotten rid off all the ones that were not there originally but is there anything else I can do??

Thanks for reading this..
George


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi if you have the original install CD..using system file checker you can reinstall dll file.
Start>run>type..sfc>enter.
Or download dll file from 
http://www.5starsupport.com/info/dll.htm
Install in c:\windows\system.
Not sure why you "have gone to add-remove program and gotton rid off all the ones that were not there originally"


----------



## GeorgeRouse

I wanted the computer to be totally clean for when I sell it. So that there are no programs there that I was using e.g. dbPower amp music convertor.

I have copied the .dll file to the system folder and that didn't work...


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi you may have to rename Msvcr71 dll 
Close all programs>start Windows Explorer>scroll down to c:\ windows folder.
Locate Msvcr71.dll
Right click>Msvcr71.dll>Rename...Msvcr71..old
Copy new Msvcr71 dll into c:\ windows\system
Reboot.
Also you nay need to register the dll file.
start>run>type..regsvr32 msvcr71.dll >enter.


----------



## GeorgeRouse

Thanks for the help, its all fixed now!


----------



## free_hai

Hi Guys,

The above Solution is working good.. Thanks for this information

Regards,
free_hai


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi free_hai and welcome to TSG.


----------



## Mystical28

Good day,

MSVCR71.dll is missing on my computer, I tried to install a computer game and it comes up with the error message for MSVCR71.dll. I googled it and came across your post and I went to the link; http://www.5starsupport.com/info/dll.htm because I do not have my windows software available. I looked under the M section and found MSVCR70.dll but didn't find ...71.dll

I am grateful for the link though, now I have a place to go if needed.

Misty


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi check http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?msvcr71


----------

